# What Chefs mean by deconstructed eggnog



## marcigallardo (May 4, 2017)

A hint of British influence by origin, or how they would say eggnog without liquer, meaning from a carton. ie:not from scratch. So when using deconstructed when serving premade foods and bevs, the direction of what they mean is that they did not prepare, make from scratch, or add anything to it.


----------



## hookedcook (Feb 8, 2015)

It probably means they separated the egg from the nog. Made a liquid nitrogen rum powder. And sold it to an idiot for 50 bucks!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Marc.

Your post is kinda hard to figure out, and not sure if you are asking a question or not.

Deconstructed, as hookedcook, says, usually means separating the ingredients and displaying them. Has nothing to do with packaged convieience products


----------

